
Why Beijing’s Air Pollution Crisis Is Complicated (2014) [pdf] - wooster
http://www.consiliencejournal.org/index.php/consilience/article/viewFile/360/204
======
ChuckMcM
Something I don't understand, when people start dying because of the
pollution, or rain storms decimate plants down wind with acid rain, what
happens then? One of the tremendous challenges of China's rapid growth is that
the problems scale up way faster than the will to solve them does, and when
other countries had multiple decades to get their head around pollution vs
production it is happening so quickly will it surpass the ability of the
government to react? I also don't know why people insist on re-experiencing
the crises of the western worlds 60's (phospates, smog, Etc) for themselves,
why not just skip the pain by regulating early and often?

